# Is Dual Residency Possible with Permanent Residency Visa



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Due to recent improvements in my financial situation it might be possible to keep my place in El Paso and afford a decent apartment in Mexico --- probably in Chihuahua City since I would like to do more writing on that city and the Copper Canyon area. 

Is it legal to live in both the US and Mexico with the permanent residency visa?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As far as I know there is no limit on total time out of Mexico ... but if you are back and forth just fine


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

sparks said:


> As far as I know there is no limit on total time out of Mexico ... but if you are back and forth just fine


That was my hope. Thanks. 

I'm sure some others may have additional.


----------

